# 6,000 miles bald tire?!



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

I needed to get a new tire because one got a nail in it a while ago and i went to look at some and the front left one is already bald at the edge? :wtf: the other one is fine has plenty life left the guy told me its common with the Spec's o well, so i ordered 2 BFGoodrich g-sports for the front, damn stock continental are 150 a pop! so ill just try these and see how they go, because i was going to get the NeoGen but one of the workers had them on his car and he said they dont last and are horrible in water, so now he has those bf's.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

was it the same tire that had the nail in it. 'cause under inflation will cause wear on the edges.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> was it the same tire that had the nail in it. 'cause under inflation will cause wear on the edges.


no i had that one in the back and i got a used tire for $40 from les swab but it was a 215-40 and the rest are 215-45 thats why i went in to replace it and low and behold the front one was already bald.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

With 160 treadwear rating, chances are you did nothing wrong. You probably drove hard and decided not to rotate. I killed my front Yoko ES100s with a 280 treadwear in about 10k miles because I chose not to rotate. I'de say dump the Continentals for a better tyre in treadwear, handling, and price. Continental sucks and is overpriced...BF's are good in the T/A KD...The KDW is ok, the KDWS is lacking. ES100s are by far your best bang for the buck. Pirelli P Zero Nero is up their too.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

mmm pzero neros... toyo proxies are hot!


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

My question of concern is that, is it normal for the front left to go bald like that while the other is fine?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

707Spec-V said:


> My question of concern is that, is it normal for the front left to go bald like that while the other is fine?


with underinflation yes, and with an improper alignment, definately.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

torque steer, bad alignment. hard cornering specifically on that side. pretty much anything will cause that one tire to go bald. also, hard braking will do that as well.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

well it was time to upgrade from those continentals anyways


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

sorry to change the subject but if i had my front driverside tire replaced cuz it popped in an accident, what will it do for my tire rotation schedule? the new tire has about 1/32" of tread more than the other three, i've had it for about 2000 miles and its worn in some but its still got more tread than the others.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

BFGoodrich G-Force Sport :thumbup: :banana: :thumbup: they handle real good very impressed.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those Nitto NeoGens are soft ass tires....i had them in the front of my car and had to move them to the back because the wear was killing me. For the price, u cant really beat them tho....and they do suck in water...pretty bad.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> those Nitto NeoGens are soft ass tires....i had them in the front of my car and had to move them to the back because the wear was killing me. For the price, u cant really beat them tho....and they do suck in water...pretty bad.


Yokohama AVS ES100 is the ultimate bang for the buck tyre although the NeoGens may have a bit more grip in dry weather.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well. for me, finding tires that are 225-45-18 is pretty hard....finding them cheap is even harder.. i can usually get Nitto Gens for 120$ a tire which is pretty cheap IMO


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> well. for me, finding tires that are 225-45-18 is pretty hard....finding them cheap is even harder.. i can usually get Nitto Gens for 120$ a tire which is pretty cheap IMO


That isnt bad at all...yokos are about 140-150 in that 18 in size.


----------

